# Looking for baby BP



## PiranhaLos (Feb 13, 2007)

does any live around me (thornhill,ontario) and know any good places to buy a baby BP. what im only asking for is that it be less than 10 months old, NOT agressive and in good health. also i was wondering if anyone is going to the reptile expo in mississauga this feb. 25th. would that be a good place to buy a baby BP OR can anyone point me to a reliable experienced breeder around my area OR should i buy a $200 baby BP that doesnt seem very active but looks okay from this local pet store? ... all comments/responses are welcome!! plz n thx!!!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i dont know the ontario area at all really, BUT $200 for a ball python? Id find something else to buy dude... that price is rediculous! I would look online for a breeder that will ship to you or go to that expo... you will definetly find one there-


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Look online...they are extremely common and for much lower prices.


----------



## PiranhaLos (Feb 13, 2007)

are u guys serious? i thot $200 was a good price for a ball python... the guy who worked there seemed to know alot about snakes and he said that, that was just about the lowest price for a BP u can find around here







... you think the expo would have good prices? btw im not too keen of buying snakes online cuz my parents dont like buying anything online


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

well in all honesty i wouldnt pay more than $50 for a ball unless it had a funky pattern or whatever... and also IMO you cant beat ordering a reptile online--- check around from different sources- there are ALOT of reputable breeders out there


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> well in all honesty i wouldnt pay more than $50 for a ball unless it had a funky pattern or whatever... and also IMO you cant beat ordering a reptile online--- check around from different sources- there are ALOT of reputable breeders out there


My thoughts exactly. A reptile show is a good place to find a ball from a good breeder, or any of a large number of online breeders. Here's a source I saw the other day that Ive ordered lots of equipment from. Probably not the best source, but not a bad one either: Petsolutions.com


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

PiranhaLos said:


> does any live around me (thornhill,ontario) and know any good places to buy a baby BP. what im only asking for is that it be less than 10 months old, NOT agressive and in good health. also i was wondering if anyone is going to the reptile expo in mississauga this feb. 25th. would that be a good place to buy a baby BP OR can anyone point me to a reliable experienced breeder around my area OR should i buy a $200 baby BP that doesnt seem very active but looks okay from this local pet store? ... all comments/responses are welcome!! plz n thx!!!


If I was you I would go checkout the Reptile Expo so you can see some different snakes/reptiles and get some contact names and numbers. Then you can do some research on some of the species you have seen in person and make a decision on what you are going to invest in. Pet stores are usually more expensive when purchasing and I personally like the idea of talking to the actual breeder of the reptile and getting some history on it before buying. There is another expo in April and then May and June.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

true^ and USUALLY a breeder is going to take much better care of the animal also...


----------



## nirvana rules (Mar 10, 2007)

KINGofKINGS said:


> true^ and USUALLY a breeder is going to take much better care of the animal also...


yea dude ball pythons are 80 bucks in delaware


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

i got my ball for 80. I know thats 200 canadian, but still that price is too high. go to that expo and you will see much nicer cheaper snakes


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

im in ontario too (i dont know were thornhill is though) and 200 is a hight price (unless is like a morph or something but they are usually way more) im buying one from big als in hamilton in a month or so for 60$ (male) or 70$ female

and where exactly is thornhill?


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

any luck finding a BP yet???


----------



## PiranhaLos (Feb 13, 2007)

hah yeahh i picked one up at the reptile expo on the 25th of feb


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

PiranhaLos said:


> hah yeahh i picked one up at the reptile expo on the 25th of feb


Congrats! Any pics?


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

ya arent you going to show us


----------



## PiranhaLos (Feb 13, 2007)

hahah im at my aunts house right now but as soon as i get home in about an hour or so ill upload the pics


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

you better or else





















looking forward to seeing them


----------

